# Bskyb



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So I'm an ex employee of one of their business partners (took the company from 17th in the weekly league table to top 3 every week for 4 years......yes I am that good) now I get an exceptional deal with sky but this morning after my house got battered by the winds again one of the cables came out of the l n b.....so I fiddled about out it back in sorted it all out and then a big fat nothing! So I called them up.......10th of January was how long I was expected to wait!!!!! 12 days?! Are you having a laugh!!!!!!! So I called up one of my engineers who now works for a different business partner and boom he's been round and it's all fixed!

12 days?!?!? Are you havin a friggin laugh!!!!!! The company I worked for had a 72 hour turn around maximum and we would always where possible get someone out in 24 hours! Joke absolute joke

J
Xx

P.s I now know that SAMs going to come along and say about virgin blah blah blah


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just think it could have been worse.

I got paid off from my job on Christmas Eve but didn't see the email till Christmas morning.

12 days without sky doesn't seem that bad now huh 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that callum, what an awful time to get paid off 

@ jess.....

Could have been worse, could have been your phone line. The big new year storm a couple of years back blew a trampoline through our back door which broke the cable, took them 37 days to get my phone on. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Then tried to charge ME £120 for the repair to their line.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shit Callum I'm so sorry to hear that  what a cuntish time of the year for them to do that!!!

No it doesn't seem that bad 

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Shit Callum I'm so sorry to hear that  what a doodah time of the year for them to do that!!!
> 
> No it doesn't seem that bad
> 
> ...


Well it was supposed to be a two year contract but lasted 4 weeks. In all fairness in that 4 weeks I don't nothing yet got paid lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Virgin is better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just like the mk1 battery is better? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm with Sam, virgins better... But television wise it's all about sky!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol for someone who works for Virgin Sam has sky too lol

J
Xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I've worked for both (and for Youview too) and I'd take Sky every time.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats because there is no virgin where i live! No choice. The only thing that i couldnt have virgin is the phone line, this is what i fixed today haha























To be fair ive got a few years experiance behind me but never seen this off a telco line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jesus.......

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Fifty volts on a phone line, AC I think, but enough to do damage, evidently!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

No i think this was more something the customer did. 55v on our lines. The only explination would be that the cab got hit by lightning, but if that was the case it would of affected more than one customer and would of blown all the line cards in the cab. Underneath all that burnt mess was a dial tone so not likely to be anything external!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll say again.....Jesus lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll say again.....Jesus lol
> 
> J
> Xx


 But I'm an Atheist? :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought you were a Buddhist

J
Xx


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> 12 days?!?!? Are you havin a friggin laugh!!!!!! The company I worked for had a 72 hour turn around maximum and we would always where possible get someone out in 24 hours! Joke absolute joke
> 
> J
> Xx


I too work for Virgin and have Sky. 
To be fair, I think that both outfits are so big and beset with process that they are both equally bad at times. The guys on the front line are always good tho and would respond like your mate did J. Even the engineers (at Sky and Virgin) get pi55ed off at the processes. 
Glad you're back hooked up - just in time for BB?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol yes luckily one of my old engineers lives in reading and he was able to come round and clip the cables, check the alignment and sort it  and hell yea I can't live without my tv or internet lol I'm slightly disappointed at the bb line up tho

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a running conversation with a Talktalk salesman in the streets of Kings Lynn before christmas. It went like this:

Him: Do you have broadband sir?
Me: Yes
Him: Who is it with?
Me: BT
Him: Oh dear, how much do you pay a month?
Me: Shit loads, it's a business account

He shut up. I can't really fault BT Business. There's usually a human to talk to, or an automated recording bullshitting me just as efficiently. The fault gets fixed soon enough and has only gone down about 3 times in 6 years.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol nice 

J
xx


----------

